# ID this cat for me please?



## Colorcham427 (Oct 2, 2010)

Found this in my mantid cage... There are a few plants and stuff that I got from California, maybe it is commonly found there?


----------



## Colorcham427 (Oct 3, 2010)

anyone???????????????????


----------



## lancaster1313 (Oct 4, 2010)

Try BugGuide.net?


----------



## SSimsswiSS (Oct 8, 2010)

Hard to tell from pic., but looks like a common cutworm.


----------

